# Sous Vide Filet Migon



## xray (Mar 30, 2017)

So I scored a few filet migons the other day.  I pulled two out of the freezer to thaw. My plan is to immerse them at 135F for 1.5 hours. These steaks are close to 2" thick.













IMG_0161.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017






I seasoned them with sea salt, cracked black pepper and thyme.  

Steaks are in the bag with a few pats of butter and a splash of Worcestershire sauce.












IMG_0162.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017






Let's see how they turn out. I will sear them and serve with a pan sauce made from the bag juices and butter.


----------



## broncocoach45 (Mar 30, 2017)

Following!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 30, 2017)

Should be tasty


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Should be tasty


A perfect Med Rare.

Enjoy,

T


----------



## xray (Mar 30, 2017)

Well the filet migon came out delicious! I'm very pleased with the results because I always struggled to cook a thick filet.  

I'm not a bloody rare guy, so when I would make these the inside would be raw or if I cooked to a med rare temp, the outside would be over cooked.  Throwing these in the SV fixed that...and now the rest of the pics.  

Filet migon out of the bath at 1.5 hours:












IMG_0164.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017






Patted dry and reseasoned with Montreal steak seasoning and parsley:












IMG_0165.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017






Seared with basting oil and butter.  After I pulled the steaks out, I added more butter, the bag juices (wasn't much) and a little Pinot noir:












IMG_0163.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017


















IMG_0167.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017






Here's the finished and plated shots:












IMG_0171.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017


















IMG_0173.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017


















IMG_0174.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017


















IMG_0175.JPG



__ xray
__ Mar 30, 2017






Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoyed...I sure did!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow do they look good! I really need to get a sous vide setup!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad it worked well for you,

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2017)

They look fantastic!

Well done!

Al


----------



## xray (Mar 31, 2017)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> Wow do they look good! I really need to get a sous vide setup!



Thank you. They are really easy once you figure out a time and temperature.  Will they replace other methods of cooking?  No...but it's always good to have another tool in the bag.



Mr T 59874 said:


> Glad it worked well for you,
> 
> T






SmokinAl said:


> They look fantastic!
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Al



Thank you guys! Perfect medium rare throughout.


----------



## remsr (Apr 3, 2017)

looks great!


----------



## xray (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you Randy!


----------



## wingrider (May 1, 2017)

My family had severe reservations about me having bought a sous vide cooker. I served them filet mignon with bernaise sauce the other night, end of argument. My son-in-law offered to buy the crab and asparagus needed to turn that into steak oscar next time.

BTW: We all like it medium rare around here. I did them at 129 this time. I'll probably go 128 next time.

Also did  pork loin chops (just a pork loin cut into around 1.5-2.0" thickness) the other day. Recipe here. https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/cocoa-spice-rubbed-pork-loin-steaks   Everyone said best ever.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2017)

Looks Real Tasty, Xray!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Very Nice!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I'm so late to the Party!!

Bear


----------



## xray (May 2, 2017)

WingRider said:


> My family had severe reservations about me having bought a sous vide cooker. I served them filet mignon with bernaise sauce the other night, end of argument. My son-in-law offered to buy the crab and asparagus needed to turn that into steak oscar next time.
> 
> BTW: We all like it medium rare around here. I did them at 129 this time. I'll probably go 128 next time.
> 
> Also did  pork loin chops (just a pork loin cut into around 1.5-2.0" thickness) the other day. Recipe here. https://recipes.anovaculinary.com/recipe/cocoa-spice-rubbed-pork-loin-steaks  Everyone said best ever.



Thanks for the recipe, it's bookmarked to try. It almost seems like a molè sauce.



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Tasty, Xray!!!:drool ---:points:
> 
> Very Nice!!:drool
> 
> ...



Thanks bear and thanks for the point! The SV worked very well for the thicker cut of meat.  I don't want my steak to moo when I cut into it...or the outside is overcooked using a grill. I was quite happy with the results.


----------



## disco (May 13, 2017)

Super Sous Vide Steak! Points!

Disco


----------



## sportgd (May 13, 2017)

Those look amazing and I definitely need to get a sous vide!  I see all these posts and look on with envy!

Great cook, point!


----------



## xray (May 14, 2017)

Disco said:


> Super Sous Vide Steak! Points!
> 
> Disco






sportgd said:


> Those look amazing and I definitely need to get a sous vide!  I see all these posts and look on with envy!
> 
> Great cook, point!



Thanks for the points. I have been using my SV a lot lately, especially from freezer to water bath and reheating leftovers.


----------

